# Miscarriage how long to be able to do FET?



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

I had my first IVF in July and got a BFP but sadly miscarried at 8.5 weeks.  I am with Cotswold Fertility, I have four 5 days embryos frozen does anyone know how long you have to wait to have a FET after a miscarriage? Also what is the process?  Do you have to down reg again? Just trying to get my head around whats next and would appreciate any advice or experiences xxx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

So sorry to read about your loss, I have had several so totally sympathise. They usually like you to have a period so body is back on track and they can be sure there is nothing remaining and even though that can be frustrating you need your body to be as normal as possible. They also like you to have a follow up consultation so that also delays things slightly. I never down regged just started the drugs on following period ready for transfer later in that cycle


----------



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks very much for responding sorry to hear of your losses, what drugs did you have to take for Fet? How long is the process from start to OTD? Luckily my consultant is seeing me before I have my first period I thinks it's only because I was admitted to hospital with OHSS the day I got BFP xxx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you. They may let you start from that period, worth asking. I took oestrodial valerate from day 1 of period,had scan around day 12 to check lining then they told me when to start progesterone which is 5-6 days before embryo transfer. I have had transfers on day 17 and day 20 in different cycles. Day on ET I started clexane then OTD is 11 days after ET, I'm not sure my clinic does down regging so have no experience of that. Was that your 1st miscarriage? x


----------



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you xxx yes was my first ivf got bfp was admitted to hospital for a week with moderate OHSS gained 2 stone in fluid, went for scan should have been 9 weeks 4 days and had MMC baby stopped growing 8 weeks 5 days. Do you mind me asking if you have carried full term? xxx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hopefulmum I'm so sorry you have gone through a miscarriage. It's a harrowing experience at any stage. Kitty Kat the same to you. 
Like kitty Kat I have had many miscarriages 5 to be exact.
3 from natural pregnancies one a late stage where I gave birth to my daughter.
I moved to IVF where I've had 2.
My clinic like to see a good healthy period before you try another transfer but I've personally always given myself about 3 months since I started IVF. This time it's even longer I miscarried in April and still haven't gone back. 
Do what's right for your head and your heart and wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hopefulmum - I am currently 28 weeks pregnant, I have never got past 8 wks before and most of mine were before 6 wks and were over very quickly. I have had 7 in total, 4 natural and 3 FET losses. I have immune issues and have taken lots of drugs to maintain the PG's, hopefully this one will be ok but the worry never ends. Ohss is scary, I was always at risk of it but never had a fresh transfer for that reason,my clinic wouldn't let me. As Jen says you have to do it when you feel its right,the longest I ever had between cycles was 6 mths but that was due to financial reasons and the waiting drove me crazy, I hate waiting around and would rather just get going again but everyone is different.

Jen01 - Thank you, sorry to hear you have had several losses also,its so hard and never gets any easier to deal with, a late loss must just be so heartbreaking. What stage are you at now?


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Thank you kitty Kat , I'm waiting to get thyroid results back as I was diagnosed with an overactive thyroid in July . Once I have it under control we will head to Spain for another FET hopefully October.
Did you do anything different this time to get to this stage in pregnancy?


----------



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks ladies, its so good to share experiences isn't it as the fertility world can be so isolating.

We are unexplained, I am 34 we have both had all the test done and there is no reason so far why we cant conceive.  I know what you mean about the worry never ending, before I got the BFP I was worried if I will ever get BFP, now I have miscarried I am worried if I will ever get BFP again and also if I will have reoccurring miscarriage problems.  KittyKat when did you find out about your immune problems?  Great news you are 29 weeks.  I feel like I am currently at the start of this long journey and I need to find a lot of courage to keep fighting on, I haven't taken this miscarriage very well and think that's partly because of the OHSS and everything we have been through over the last four months, I think I need to harden up though and prepare for more knock backs. 

Jen when I first started my fertility investigations my thyroid level come back as 4.9 which is normal for normal doctors but high for fertility doctors, I now take tablets and my level is 2.5 which I believe is fine.  

Have either of you had a Laparoscopy?  That's the one thing I haven't had, my consultant wasn't keen on me having it and she said IVF is a good diagnoses in itself? xxx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hopefulmum - Don't be hard on yourself,take as long as you need to recover and everyone reacts differently,you will find the strength from somewhere. Its such a lonely journey,especially if you don't have friends who have been through similar,this site has been a lifeline for me and stopped me going crazy. The worry never ends when you have been through all that,like you say you worry about a bfp then you worry it wont last. For me the 5th loss was the worst as it was my 1st immune treatment cycle and I was so convinced it would work,when it didn't I fell apart. I was convinced after 2nd mc that body was rejecting them but the nhs wont do anything so I kept trying then finally went to a private clinic. I have high TNF alpha and NK cells and my thyroid was nearly 4 which is too high for fertility so they treated that too. I haven't had a lap, I was considering having a hysteroscopy at Serum if this one hadn't worked. Have you had any immune tests? 

Jen01 - I had a different immune protocol this time and I also changed donor and used a rhesus neg donor. WHere in Spain are you having treatment?


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hopeful don't be hard on yourself miscarriage is a harrowing lonely experience that no one really can understand. 
Yes ivf is a rollercoaster and full of worries but you have to believe it will all be worth it in the end . I've fallen apart more than once on this journey trust me.

Kitty Kat I'm in IB Spain , we are doing donor eggs so even harder when I keep losing healthy babies.

As stated I'm on a range of drugs so hoping the thyroid it's the final part of the jigsaw and this is our time. Your story gives me hope x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

A lot of the time its a numbers game and just trying different things to see what will work for you,its hard to keep going though but what other choice is there? I would have found stopping much harder than keep ploughing on. Hopefully getting thyroid sorted will help xx


----------



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi ladies, I haven't had any immune tests done, do you think I should ask for them?  
Had my follow up appointment yesterday, we are going for a non medicated transfer, got to call the clinic once I get my first proper period.
Have either of you had non medicated FET?  My consultant said as I usually ovulate and have periods regularly she thinks it will be good. I have 4 x grade A 5 days blasts frozen and they thaw one at a time.  I have only just  stopped bleeding from the MMC so I have no idea when the expect my period, is it 4 weeks from when you stop bleeding? xxx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hopeful it's usually about 5 weeks for me to get a period after a miscarriage.
I'm doing a natural transfer next month if my thyroid goes ok next week.
I won't take medication until I trigger ovulation then I'll start immunes, progesterone and steroids 1 week before transferring.

Hope this makes sense x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ive never done natural FET but always wanted to try one. My periods vary after m/c as it depends how quickly my ovulation returns, one cycle took 3 mths and others were quicker


----------

